# Proof Fedor is a cyborg



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

I always knew he was a machine created for destruction :cheeky4: 

YouTube - Fedor Emelianenko is a Cyborg


----------



## paullo (Feb 3, 2007)

Cool video,thanks for the up! :thumbsup:


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Nice but the thing is, Fedor isn't a cyborg.. He is God!


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

SuzukS said:


> Nice but the thing is, Fedor isn't a cyborg.. He is God!


The god of cyborgs?


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

its not really a secret everyone knows he isnt human


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

I can't wait for someone to beat him to shut you all up.


----------



## sok_seha (Feb 25, 2007)

pauly_j said:


> I can't wait for someone to beat him to shut you all up.


Until now, you shut it 

Please pretty


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

Fedor is a cyborg. he submitted god at 3.45 in the second round with an armbar. It was an absolute war :laugh:


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

i saw fedors blood once, it was liquid titanium.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Gattsu said:


> Well he has lost once. But that was a fluke.


and an illegal move...


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

just to clear something up, fedor is not a cyborg. this is cyborg.


Fedor deserves a whole new classification of his own. then we can classify people in the future that are similar to him as "Fedor's"


----------



## Fear_Wanderlei (Apr 4, 2007)

pauly_j said:


> I can't wait for someone to beat him to shut you all up.


I 2nd that


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

pauly_j said:


> I can't wait for someone to beat him to shut you all up.



maybe first you should work on putting up that sig you owe me for losing that bet on fedor vs. lindland.


----------



## Fear_Wanderlei (Apr 4, 2007)

JawShattera said:


> maybe first you should work on putting up that sig you owe me for losing that bet on fedor vs. lindland.


PWNED! haha


----------



## motownbeard99 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Fedor didnt actually lose*

The fight was stopped 1 minute into the first round, cut from an elbow that grazed his eye. Fight barely began when it happened. He redeemed himself by beating the hell out of the guy in their second fight for 20 straight minutes. I wouldnt be surprized if the guy was unable to fight due to severe head trauma. Seriously- within the fight 2 minutes of the second fight Fedor pounded his face so bad with terrifying punches, then ends the flurry by standing up and kicking the guy in the head. At that point the fight is momentarily stopped cause the dude if bleeding from all over his face. Anyway- im glad it didnt end too quick cause this guy got a good beating for a long time. When it was over he was on the ground dazed and in pain with a towel over his head, barely looking conscious. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMs5bTG73dI


----------

